# Sharkin While on our Stay-Cation!



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Checked into the cabins at NAS-Pensacola on Tuesday for some much needed time off. Hit the beach Tuesday evening at dusk and fished until 2am. We had 5 solid hookups and 5 straightened J-Hooks. Not one shark got to the beach.

Hit it again last night, (Wednesday) with some 18/0 circle hooks and got these 2 Blacktips. My friend Robby had never caught a shark from the beach and was determined to get one. Was so glad to see him actually get two! Yea, my wife was pretty pissed about us bringing them inside in order to get a decent picture, but she will get over it when dinner is served. I really need to buy a digital camera and quit using my cell phone with no flas, to take pictures...

Way to go Robby on your sharks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> Yea, my wife was pretty pissed



I bet the wife was pissed!!! Those are going to taste good!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Haha, that's too funny. Best pic ive seen in a while. Good job!


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Been trying to shark fish on base for the last 2 weeks with no success. I had one good hook up that literally spooled all my line, but nothing since. I've been using fresh whole mullet, frozen bonita, and live (or extremely fresh dead) lady fish with no success. The one hook up I had was on a live lady fish that wasn't more than about 10-12 inches in length.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good job Dad, that pic is awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------

